# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  30 мая - Изя Кольт - Гамбринус

## MagicBox

*30 мая
Изя Кольт с программой "Новые одесские песни" в Гамбринусе
Бар "Гамбринус" (ул. Дерибасовская, 31)
Вход 40 грн, с флаером - 35 грн
Начало в 20:00
Тел. для справок (048) 726-36-57, 725-34-70*

"Изя Кольт" — проект музыкантов группы"Белка и Стрелка", как дань памяти и глубочайшего уважения Леониду Утёсову, Валерию Ободзинскому и Владимиру Несси, родился, разумеется, в городе-герое Одесса-мама на улице Мясоедовской.
Это музыка для людей, которые предпочитают иметь хорошее настроение независимо от политики, опять-таки партии и долгосрочного прогноза погоды. Как не напялить вышиванку на тельняшку, так не услышать от этих ребят строк Саши Пушкина.
Лихой морской бриз выбивает копытами искры в свободной украинской степи.
Всё очень серьёзно.

Встреча вКонтакте: http://vkontakte.ru/event17793233
Организаторы "Magic Box Association" www.magicbox.od.ua

----------


## Иван_Дулин

прикольная музычка, веселенькая такая)

----------

